# 2010 Maxima Overcharging Problem



## remix919 (Jan 11, 2019)

Hello everyone,

My 2010 Maxima recently developed an overcharging problem that has been quite the gremlin. It is overcharging at about 15-15.2v, sometimes fluctuating between 14.5-15.2v. I have replaced the alternator with a Denso one, I have checked and cleaned the ground wire to chassis and tranny. I've checked the fusible link at the top of the power cable. Still the exact same issue, been searching around but haven't found anything quite like my problem. Any ideas?


----------



## remix919 (Jan 11, 2019)

Forgot to also mention I replaced the battery as well, used a walmart value battery of the same size and specs.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Any update ?
I would record voltage at different loads. 
If this shows a higher that expeted lead resistance replace the ground and power cables.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

remix919 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My 2010 Maxima recently developed an overcharging problem that has been quite the gremlin. It is overcharging at about 15-15.2v, sometimes fluctuating between 14.5-15.2v. I have replaced the alternator with a Denso one, I have checked and cleaned the ground wire to chassis and tranny. I've checked the fusible link at the top of the power cable. Still the exact same issue, been searching around but haven't found anything quite like my problem. Any ideas?


There could be a problem with the "Power generation variable voltage control system". The later-model cars have adopted what Nissan calls “power generation voltage variable controls.” This system monitors battery current and varies voltage to the regulator, reducing the load on the engine and resulting in better gas mileage. By varying the voltage to the alternator, engine load due to power generation of the alternator is reduced and fuel consumption is decreased. The battery current sensor is installed on the battery cable at the negative terminal. The battery current sensor detects the charging/discharging current of the battery and sends a voltage signal to the ECM according to the current value detected.


----------



## ProfessorSmartazz (Jan 28, 2020)

The regulation of charging voltage is not committed within or from the alternator on that vehicle. If it is overcharging, and staying that way, the problem is internal, and with the PCM (or, depending on the design, an ancilary ECM in the car. As this is how its charging is regulated. 
You need to take it to a Nissan dealer and stop throwing parts at it.


----------

